# hyatt in puerto rico



## shsansone (May 12, 2008)

The last review about the hyatt is not too complimentary. When I called them directly it was very difficult to get accurate information. The "supervisor" said that they are refurbished every September but updated randomly. Has anyone stayed at this resort and how is it REALLY!


----------



## dvc_john (May 12, 2008)

I stayed at this resort a few years ago, and it was fine. But at the time the attached Hyatt Cerromar hotel was open, as were all the restaurants and the casino. 

At a recent stay at Hyatt Coconut Plantation, I was talking to some Puerto Rico owners, and they said that now is not the best time to go there. Although the timeshare is fine, with the hotel, restaurants, and casino all closed it just seemed empty. They said that an agreement has been reached for Four Seasons (?) to spend millions to refurbish the hotel and reopen it, and once that happens it will be a great place to go once again.


----------



## icydog (May 20, 2008)

I stayed at the resort and liked it. It was the only rental I have ever done. I rented from an owner and thought I did very well. 
As far as the hotel being closed we found we only went there once during our stay. We found the food very expensive and not worth the Money. On the other hand the lazy river pool is wonderful and it is on the timeshare property. 

I would suggest renting a car and seeing the island. You can find lovely inexpensive restaurants all over the place. You won't need to speak Spanish since most everyone speaks a little English. We went to the rain forrest and to the observation area and liked them both. If you swim try some of the beaches the locals know about like Baby Beach which is lovely. We took a ferry to Old San Juan and went on a free tour arranged by the tourist office. Our guide was knowledgeable and spoke English fluently. All it cost us was a tip. We also went to the  Bacardi plant. YOu will find the rum flows continually even though they tell you that you can have only two glasses of punch. 

Go there. YOu will like it.


----------



## Snow&Sun (May 20, 2008)

*Puerto Rico*

You have to understand first its in a third world country so if you can get over that then you will have a blast. Went last year, the rooms are decorated carribbean style and very nice. The beaches are beautiful and the pools are great. The Casino and hotel are closed but that really didnt matter they have a great bar out side, a nice sushi place, etc. If you can go to the other parts of the island as well then you will enjoy it. Everyone speaks english so its not like you are in Mexico. The people are very nice. You will enjoy it. Who doesnt enjoy their vacation??? I reccomend it, and I would love to plan a trip back there. Been to all the clubs except for the Colorado and I love them all, but I especially loved Puerto Rico...........


----------



## icydog (May 20, 2008)

Snow&Sun said:


> *You have to understand first its in a third world country so if you can get over that then you will have a blast.* Went last year, the rooms are decorated carribbean style and very nice. The beaches are beautiful and the pools are great. The Casino and hotel are closed but that really didnt matter they have a great bar out side, a nice sushi place, etc. If you can go to the other parts of the island as well then you will enjoy it. Everyone speaks english so its not like you are in Mexico. The people are very nice. You will enjoy it. Who doesnt enjoy their vacation??? I reccomend it, and I would love to plan a trip back there. Been to all the clubs except for the Colorado and I love them all, but I especially loved Puerto Rico...........


*Third World? Like in Haiti?* This is hardly a place you will have to be afraid. We loved the people and felt safe all the time. In fact safety was never an issue. If you don't go into the barrio you will be fine. And why would you go into the barrio in the first place? The hotel is located in Dorado which is a lovely area of Puerto Rico.


----------



## Hecti (May 23, 2008)

We own in Hacienda del Mar and were there last month.  We had a great time because we took our 1 year old grandson for the first time.  
The closing of the hotel and river pool took away some of the fun, but you still have a nice beach to enjoy, a big pool, and a small pool for children.  They have other activities like mini-golf, tennis, golf, etc.
Some of the people enjoy it more since the hotel closed, because there is less people at the facilities.
Hacienda del Mar provides shuttles to the restaurants in Dorado, and to the casinos in San Juan.  Some of the restaurants in Dorado are Ponderosa, Applebees, several fast food places, etc. We do recommend that you rent a car to explore the many tourist sites, like Camuy Caves, the Arecibo Observatory, the rain forest, Old San Juan forts, etc.  If you only want to enjoy the beach, pool, and the weather, you will enjoy staying there.  The staff is friendly and helpful, and the property is in great condition.  
It will probably take about two more years for the hotel and river pool to be functioning.


----------



## Canuck (May 23, 2008)

I posted this to someone who had a question about the resort as well, but under the Caribbean thread.  Here it is for those who haven't read it....

Here is an email from the Hyatt. My friend emailed them to ask when their pool/water slide would be up and running.......

We received a copy of your email sent to Hyatt Customer WSrvice regarding the Hyatt Haciend del Mar in Puerto Rico. Allow me to offer some assistance and information.

I would like to share the latest information regarding the future of the Cerromar and Dorado Beach facilities and property.



On Friday, December 7, 2007, the owners of the hotels and golf courses formerly operated by Hyatt Hotels Corporation completed the sale of the property to Caribbean Property Group. The sale included the four golf courses and the club houses at Dorado Beach and Plantation, the former Hyatt Dorado Beach Hotel and the former Hyatt Regency Cerromar along with all of it’s amenities including the river pool, poolside restaurant, tennis courts, and mini-golf.


The new buyer is under no obligation to keep us apprised of their plans for the long or short term. They are working with us for future plans in general, but they will make certain business decisions without giving us much notice at all. Unfortunately, that is the case with the riverpool closing.

The buyers have committed that our owners will have every access to all of the outlets in both properties when construction is complete.



The Bohio has had some remodeling; added large television screen, new stools; changed the menu and is now open later. We have also created a shuttle to take our owners the golf course club houses and a new restaurant in the new shopping center. The service is by appointment and free. The Casino shuttle is still working. 



The current amenities avaialbel at Hacienda del Mar are:

Outdoor Olympic pool, kids’ pool, two whirlpools 
Table tennis 
Guests/Owners activity center 
Full service spa including massage and aromatherapy treatments 
Fitness center featuring LifeFitness equipment, free weights, exercise cycles, treadmills, and more 
Spectacular white sand beach 
3 tennis courts, two lighted 
Half basketball court 
Lighted mini-golf course 
Hair salon and beauty treatments 
Gift shop 
Poolside food and beverage bohio 
Jogging trail 
Supervised guest activities scheduled throughout the week 
Nearby: 4 18-hole Robert Trent Jones, Sr. golf courses 
Nearby: water sports including windsurfing, jet skiing, snorkeling, kayaks, catamarans, deep sea fishing, and horseback riding


Our Resort Management and staff will continue to strive to provide the very best job possible in helping to accommodate guests visiting with the resources they have under their control.



We do not have a construction schedule or time to refer to in reagrd to the Cerromar location and river pool. The estimated completion of the property and hotel renovation would be late 2009/2010. We may be able to provide a better schedule later in the year.



Thank you,
Hyatt Vacation Club Concierge
Monday to Friday, 9am -5pm EST


----------



## ocdb8r (May 23, 2008)

Snow&Sun said:


> You have to understand first its in a third world country so if you can get over that then you will have a blast. Went last year, the rooms are decorated carribbean style and very nice. The beaches are beautiful and the pools are great. The Casino and hotel are closed but that really didnt matter they have a great bar out side, a nice sushi place, etc. If you can go to the other parts of the island as well then you will enjoy it. Everyone speaks english so its not like you are in Mexico. The people are very nice. You will enjoy it. Who doesnt enjoy their vacation??? I reccomend it, and I would love to plan a trip back there. Been to all the clubs except for the Colorado and I love them all, but I especially loved Puerto Rico...........



WHOA!  I have to totally agree - Puerto Rico is NOT a 3rd world country.  With a GDP of $19,100 per capita that puts it's 54th out of 216 listed countries.  EQUAL to Portugal!  For comparison sake lets look at a few other countries where there are Marriott's:  Thailand ($9,100/capita GDP), Spain ($27,000/capita GDP), Aruba ($21,800/capita GDP), St. Kitts ($8,200/capita GDP).

Yes, it is a bit less developed than the U.S. BUT no where near a 3rd world country.  I think Puerto Ricans would take serious offense at Puerto Rico being described as 3rd world.  Having traveled there I can tell you the infrastructure is GREAT and it's a great place to vacation.


----------



## Snow&Sun (May 23, 2008)

*Everyone relax!*

Okay all of you tuggers, dont get all worked up, I wasnt saying it was a third world country but in comparison to our other clubs thats what I was referring to. I have been to many third world countries and no this is no comparison to them but I thought you shouldnt be expecting Aspen or Tahoe in the puerto rico location. Sorry if I offended any of you. I loved my trip there and will definately go again.  Happy traveling.........


----------



## icydog (May 24, 2008)

Snow&Sun said:


> Okay all of you tuggers, dont get all worked up, *I wasnt saying it was a third world country but in comparison to our other clubs thats what I was referring to.* I have been to many third world countries and no this is no comparison to them but I thought you shouldnt be expecting Aspen or Tahoe in the puerto rico location. Sorry if I offended any of you. I loved my trip there and will definately go again.  Happy traveling.........



I wonder why you posted this. You did, in fact, call Puerto Rico a third world country. You never mentioned other clubs. If I was Puerto Rican I would take great offense at this post. 



Snow&Sun said:


> *You have to understand first its in a third world country so if you can get over that then you will have a blast. **Everyone speaks english so its not like you are in Mexico.* The people are very nice.



The way you make it sound is that if the people are speaking Spanish it comes under the category of a Third World Country. You compare Puerto Rico with Mexico like it is a bad place too. Of course they speak Spanish in Mexico. It's their country and that's their language.


----------

